# Cruze diesel fuel filter



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Went to dealer today, fuel filter at 20% remaining ......quote me $275.00 plus 6/10 hour labour , what think you folks about this.....


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Part is $275?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Yep part alone $275.00


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Find another dealer or get on your back and do it yourself. 

But it does not need to be done until the car starts warning you every ignition cycle.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Good advise think I will take it, I felt somewhat of a money grab here, just wanted to see what others said....


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

the cost of the filter on gmpartsdirect is $64


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Yea that sounds very expensive. Its not difficult to change if you feel up to it. I can get you the info to get it done.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Please if you don't mind Dan!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

1877 iris ave said:


> the cost of the filter on gmpartsdirect is $64


american


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> american


Still a lot less than the price of $275 that OP was quoted.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> Still a lot less than the price of $275 that OP was quoted.


yeah, internet pricing tends to be lower than a service dept.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

But with the Canadian loonie, it's worth about the same amount.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I negotiated with my dealer to get the filter for $84. Your dealer is probably quoting you the price for the whole housing, not just the filter. 

I also wrote a DIY http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...0945-cruze-diesel-diy-fuel-filter-change.html


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

way too much , where is Bayfield??


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-GM-Fi..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=04005M7WEDTHB25NS78Q

found this on amazon for $75


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Printout from Service Information:


----------



## listerone (Nov 15, 2015)

$275 ? Did they wave a gun in your face?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> Printout from Service Information:


That's pretty nebulous. What's a spanner?


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

A spanner wrench.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

When I called my local (Canadian) dealer, I was told that the filter itself was $150 or so but that it was unavailable in Canada. He then went on to say that the whole module - filter plus new housing - was $250 or so and thats what they were selling. I ended up buying from Rockauto simply because after shipping, they were the best deal I could find when shipping cost was considered. I also bought the cabin and intake air filters in the same order to combine shipping. The fuel filter cost $112 CDN, which after the exchange rate was comparable.

gmpartsdirect had a lower price for the filter but a much higher shipping cost. Overall, rockauto was the better deal.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

CruzeDan said:


> Printout from Service Information:


 @CruzeDan, can you please hit the link for the bottom of Page 2 of your attachment in Blue that reads fuel system priming and attach to a new post please


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

diesel said:


> That's pretty nebulous. _*What's a spanne*_r?


Its typically this:









BUT, it can be any type of open ended wrench. There's spanners for all sorts of things like watch repairs to auto oil/fuel filters.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

The fuel system priming instructions are very simple, just flip the key to on, leave for 5 seconds, and flip to off. Repeat 3 times. The car usually doesn't even need to be primed though, but those are the instructions.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

FYI... the most up-to-date part number for our fuel filter is now 23459023.


----------



## Frarey17 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey guys the dealer accidentally reset my fuel filter life instead of my oil light. What's the recommended mileage to replace?


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

45,000 km or the equivalent in miles. 



Frarey17 said:


> Hey guys the dealer accidentally reset my fuel filter life instead of my oil light. What's the recommended mileage to replace?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

dougc905 said:


> 45,000 km or the equivalent in miles.


48000km is what the manual says.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Frarey17 said:


> Hey guys the dealer accidentally reset my fuel filter life instead of my oil light. What's the recommended mileage to replace?



They should be replacing the fuel filter for free the way I see it. Reminds me of my recent visit to "stealerships." They rotated tires, but failed to reset DIC for TPMS , so front was reading rear and vice versa. I was wondering why I couldn't get tire pressure right until I used a stick gauge to figure it out. Do these techs at dealers not think??


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Frarey17 said:


> Hey guys the dealer accidentally reset my fuel filter life instead of my oil light. What's the recommended mileage to replace?


My dealer did the same thing. I complained and they offered to replace my fuel filter for free at the next oil change.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Frarey17 said:


> Hey guys the dealer accidentally reset my fuel filter life instead of my oil light. What's the recommended mileage to replace?


The car is designed to tell you it's time to replace not based on mileage, but based on 1000 gallons of fuel. I posted about this a couple years ago - here's the post with pics.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...ve-answer-fuel-filter-life-its-not-miles.html


----------

